

SpaceBase Can Now Be Used as a Spatial Redis - pron
http://blog.paralleluniverse.co/post/27921446527/spatial-redis

======
derefr
I would kind of like for _Redis_ to be used as a Spatial Redis. Would antirez
consider adding an rtree/kd-tree/whatever-else type if a good pull request for
one was available, or is that the sort of thing that's meant to be done
"above" Redis (by, say, geohashing coordinates into scores for a zset)?

------
js4all
The comparison with Redis is totally misleading. SpaceBase is for completely
different use cases and has a different underlying technology.

It is an interesting development though. It uses R-trees and the whole data
set and index is keep in memory.

------
Cloven
Product appears to have nothing to do with Redis and isn't even remotely
compatible. Marketer uses buzzword to attempt to get credibility and hence
immediately loses all credibility with actual market.

~~~
pron
It can be used in the same way and for the same purpose Redis is used, only
for spatial updates/queries. Take a look at the Thrift/Erlang documentation.

~~~
Cloven
I don't think you understand Redis. Redis is also a key-value store, but
implements a variety of structures, not just RTree, and has a large number of
operations on those data structures (<http://redis.io>).

Spacebase appears to be a significantly more primitive KV store that
implements RTree. Not that that's bad; looks interesting, even though it
appears that the product won't be free, and so in my opinion is probably
doomed.

Using 'Redis' in the title is just embarrassing for Spacebase and, by
extension, for YC too. No need to troll the professional developer community
with ridiculous comparisons.

~~~
js4all
I had the same impression. The author doesn't know Redis well or he wouldn't
have made that comparison.

~~~
pron
The comparison is meant to be functional - not technical. Most people use
Redis as a low-latency key-value store either for write-heavy uses, short-term
storage or as a cache. SpaceBase is, indeed, not a key-value store, but it can
now serve the same purpose Redis does, namely, a low-latency, write-heavy
data-store, only for spatial indexing rather than key indexing. I think I've
made an apt, fair analogy.

~~~
bithive123
By your logic I could call memcached a "schemaless Redis" and it would be not
only fair, but apt. Give me a break.

